# Thunder jam vi snowbirds warm-up



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

THUNDER JAM VI SNOWBIRDS WARM-UP 
SATURDAY JAN 18TH 
DOORS OPEN 8AM 

Thunder RC Raceway 
810 Cherokee Ave 
Nashville,TN 37207 

Doors open at 8am 
open practice till 11:30am, 
Drivers meeting and concourse 
Qual start at 12 noon...3 rds, possible 4 depending on turn-out 

Classes: 
USVTA 
USGT 
TC rubber 17.5 spec 
13.5 spec 12th scale 
Jr VTA 

40% Payout for all classes 
1st-3rd trophies for USVTA,USGT, and Jr VTA as well 

concourse USVTA and USGT 

$35 entry $25 additional 
Jr VTA FREE w/ parent paid entry to VTA, others are $5 

Remember Thunder Jam is and was design for the Jr VTA class, but its also is a great event for people whom are going to Snowbirds to get a really good warm-up race before that event. Racers have come from all over to be part of Thunder Jam over the years and I don't see this year being any different. This event will have something for everybody 

Cya there and expect some surprises and surprise guest that might be in the building 

contact me if you have questions 
615-851-1876 
615-593-0536 
[email protected] 

here is the website and other info

http://www.thunderrcraceway.com/

http://www.nashrcracer.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2810 

Kinnard's Kitchen will be serving up hamburgers and hotdogs with all the fixings for the event. And maybe some hot chocolate as well

$3 Hamburger
$2 Hotdogs

Dirla will have chips and sodas as always

hey guys I know its cold outside....but we got the heat on inside Thunder RC Raceway here in Nashville,TN...Home of the U.S.VTA Southern Nationals in Music City U.S.A....and Saturday Jan 18th we will be giving VTA and GT as well as Jr VTA a chance to shine with THUNDER JAM VI....

If you are looking for a place to run your VTA and GT cars for a chance at trophies and money, not to mention a lot of good racing fun. Thunder Jam VI is the event for you.

And if getting ready for the Snowbirds is your thing...the best of the best will be running laps in all classes. We will have the Birds layout down and grooved up to make sure your ride is ready for Orlando.

more info here or on my user page

THUNDER JAM VI SNOWBIRDS WARM-UP


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

If anybody is looking for some fast USVTA racing this Saturday. THUNDER JAM VI will be taking place at Thunder RC in Nashville. Trophies for VTA GT and jr VTA. Plus 40% payout. This is a great event to prepare for Snowbirds. ) 90 plus straight and 50 feet deep of high speed racing. We will have other classes as well incl 17.5 touring car and 12th scale. So if you looking for a fun event come out Sat doors open at 8am


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Only a few hours till Thunder Jam VI at Thunder RC Raceway in Nashville, TN....if you are looking for a really good event to get in on some USVTA (or onroad racing) action, this is the place to be Saturday, doors open at 8am....and if Snowbirds is on your mind, this is as close as it gets...

Cya there...

Battman


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

I would like to than all the racers that came out and supported the 6th running of the Thunder Jam event...It really makes it all worth it to see ppl and racers happy and enjoying the RC hobby 

Extra thanks to the Jr VTA racers and the parents that came out to support them or race as well 

we have a wonderful thing at Thunder RC, and events and regular club races and support from all of you will ensure a healthy long future... 

look for a report on AE site soon 

thanks and see you on Sat and Sunday 

Myron Battman Kinnard


----------

